# Multilib amd64 , hoe 32bits files installeren.

## hema

Ik heb nu een gentoo no-multilib amd64 systeem. 

Geeft toch wat problemen met internet (flash en realplayer-bestanden).

Ik overweeg om een multilib amd64 systeem te compileren, zodat ik een 32 bits versie van firefox met realplayer en flash ondersteuning kan installeren. Paar dingen begrijp ik niet helemaal.

- Hoe kan ik gentoo / portage dwingen een 32bits versie van een programma te installeren in een 64 bitsomgeving??

- Ik lees ook over het gebruik van zgn bin-bestanden, hoe wekt dat? Hoe zorg ik daarbij voor installatie van 32bits programma's??

----------

## garo

Ik ben zelf een 32bit-only mens, dus kan je best wachten op antwoorden van iemand die ook echt 64bits-systemen gebruikt, maar dit zijn mijn antwoorden:

 *Quote:*   

> - Hoe kan ik gentoo / portage dwingen een 32bits versie van een programma te installeren in een 64 bitsomgeving??

 

Met behulp van de dingen in CFLAGS wordt gcc verteld hoe hij moet compileren. Alles wat je als optie aan gcc kan geven mag in CFLAGS komen, dus bekijk de man-page van gcc eens, daar staat wel welke opties je moet geven om gcc te dwingen om 32bits versies van je progs te maken (ik denk zelf dat hij dat al standaard doet en dat je juist opties moet geven om een 64bits versie te krijgen).

Er zijn natuurlijk ook progs in portage die je installeert met behulp van de binaries ipv de source. In dat geval maakt CFLAGS natuurlijk niets uit. Die progs zijn in de meeste gevallen alleen 32bits, en anders zijn er bijna altijd 2 versies. Je kan dan met behulp van de use-flags kiezen tussen 64bits.

 *Quote:*   

> - Ik lees ook over het gebruik van zgn bin-bestanden, hoe wekt dat? Hoe zorg ik daarbij voor installatie van 32bits programma's??

 

Er zijn veel verschillende soorten bestanden die deze extensie hebben, maar ik vermoed dat je het hier over de executables hebt. Ik begrijp je vraag niet helemaal maar er zijn installers die de extensie .bin hebben en die voer je gewoon uit op deze manier: 

```
/het/path/naar/het/bestand/hetbestand.bin
```

 en dan start de installer

----------

## koenderoo

Kan zijn dat hier binaries bedoeld wordt, maar dan is het geen extensie maar toevoeging in de package-naam. Dit zijn voorgecompileerde package-versies van bijvoorbeeld OpenOffice. Deze packages hebben het voordeel dat ze niet gecompileerd worden op je systeem, zoals andere packages. Dit scheelt behoorlijk in de installatietijd en is in het geval van een 64-bits omgeving ook nog wel eens noodzakelijk. 

Op de vraag of deze binary-packages 32 bits zijn, kan ik je geen sluitend antwoord geven.

----------

## gerardo

Installeer simpelweg het -bin pakket om de 32-bit versie te hebben.

firefox-bin : om de oa. Java-plugin te kunnen gebruiken

mplayer-bin : om de Win32codecs te kunnen gebruiken

Je kan de twee zelfs gewoon naast elkaar installeren (firefox en firefox-bin)

----------

